# Doctor in NJ working with you for tx abroad?



## Petunia99 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all -- am planning on going for DE tx in Czech Republic in January and I am looking for a doctor in NJ who will do the scans and hysteroscopy. I don't have any insurance coverage so would be paying out of pocket. Anyone else here from NJ have a recommendation?

Thanks!!
Petunia99


----------

